# Lexus IS 250 (´07) - Heavy paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

Heavy swirled and with holograms , but a full overspray from a neighbour it´s the final drop for the owner ask for full paint correction.


























Overspray


















Bonnet repainted because some idiot drop some kind of acid on top of it.










Washed , clayed and ready for..rock and roll 










The car had a full repaint some years ago so it was not that soft cc but instead a hard one.



































A delight for detailing before and after pictures.


















5050



































Passenger side




















































































Some scratches on the bumper


































Opposite side the same thing



































































Rear


















































Tejadilho


























Wheels










Swissvax Crystal Rock curing.










Exaust and lower areas detailed










Motor , IS 250 by TTE










Show Off





































































































































Shadow


















Regards

Rui


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Graet work,that paint was in a bad form,very nice!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ronwash said:


> Graet work,that paint was in a bad form,very nice!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Very very nice finish. Good work


----------



## SiliconS (Jun 23, 2010)

Great work - one of the most impressive transformations I've seen.

How did the paint get so bad on such a young car?!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

great job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Very very nice finish. Good work





SiliconS said:


> Great work - one of the most impressive transformations I've seen.
> 
> How did the paint get so bad on such a young car?!


*Easy , washed in the dealership and auto washes *



ted11 said:


> great job


Thanks Guys


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

wow!!! :argie:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Stunning work there Rui! 
That paintwork certainly made for some great 50/50's!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Fantastic results there :thumb:..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.





dubber said:


> wow!!! :argie:





type[r]+ said:


> Stunning work there Rui!
> That paintwork certainly made for some great 50/50's!





dooka said:


> Fantastic results there :thumb:..


Thanks Guys


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job Rui!!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

UCD said:


> Great job Rui!!!


tHANKS


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

amazing work mate great turn around


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

WOW it looks like a totally different colour now, really pops :argie:


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Grate work 

Sent from my Nexus S4g using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

sristeve said:


> amazing work mate great turn around





e32chris said:


> WOW it looks like a totally different colour now, really pops :argie:





thedonji said:


> Grate work
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S4g using Tapatalk


The car changed for a new and protected finish :thumb:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

Superb work mate. Congrats.

cheers


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Herefordquattro said:


> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> :thumb:





clay said:


> Superb work mate. Congrats.
> 
> cheers


Thanks e obrigado Carlos


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job there Rui :thumb:
That Lexus was a real mess but you gave it back a new lease of life 


Mario


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Another top job there Rui :thumb:
> That Lexus was a real mess but you gave it back a new lease of life
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario and "welcome back" :thumb:


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Great job, unbelieveble shine and reflex.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

amazing work, tht was in such a state, looks better than new now tho


----------



## jvd45 (Oct 15, 2011)

dazzyb said:


> amazing work, tht was in such a state, looks better than new now tho


+1
horrific to start with but what an improvement! miles better than factory... flake pops...:doublesho :doublesho
product used to achieve this? many many congrats


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Luan Cordeiro said:


> Great job, unbelieveble shine and reflex.





dazzyb said:


> amazing work, tht was in such a state, looks better than new now tho





jvd45 said:


> +1
> horrific to start with but what an improvement! miles better than factory... flake pops...:doublesho :doublesho
> product used to achieve this? many many congrats


Thnaks guys.

FG500, PF2500 and #205 for the polishes...and very very time around it


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Stunning results there my friend Great work


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm sing up tonight just to say you... amazing work mate!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks Mario and "welcome back" :thumb:


*Thanks Rui, much appreciated , it's good to be back, pity I didn't get a chance to call you whilst I was in Italy I had too much family stuff going on 

Next time when there's less stress around i'll pay a visit to you in Portugal !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Th3Doctor said:


> Stunning results there my friend Great work


*Thanks :thumb:*



TCD said:


> I'm sing up tonight just to say you... amazing work mate!!


*Where have you been man???? *



Eurogloss said:


> *Thanks Rui, much appreciated , it's good to be back, pity I didn't get a chance to call you whilst I was in Italy I had too much family stuff going on
> 
> Next time when there's less stress around i'll pay a visit to you in Portugal !
> 
> ...


*No worries *


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Stunning job as always:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

yamaha said:


> Stunning job as always:thumb:


Obrigado Yamaha :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Really nice finish on this one!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Tasty Lexus*

Awesome work mate:thumb: more flake than a sun burned pensioner. Mobile testimony to your hard work. There's no hiding place for defects in that climate!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

deni2 said:


> Really nice finish on this one!





President Swirl said:


> Awesome work mate:thumb: more flake than a sun burned pensioner. Mobile testimony to your hard work. There's no hiding place for defects in that climate!


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------

